# Help with Bull Reds



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I've never fished for bull reds before but I'm wanting to take my dad and son and try to get on some. Is there a favorite time for most of you to go? Early morning, afternoon after it warms a little or just go when the tide dictates. Do most of you prefer an incoming or outgoing tide. Before or after fronts? Looking for all the advantages I can get. Also is there a general area of the bay that I might have better luck finding them? Thanks for any help.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Head towards the pass and look for birds. Even if they are just chilling on the water Im sure reds are under them, at least they were a couple of days ago.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks JD. That was my initial thought. Wasn't sure if it would be better up toward 3mb. Do you have a tide preference?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont really fish inshore at all. I went offshore, in a boat for once, Tuesday and reds where busting under birds on the way out and way back.

Find the birds, find the bait find the fish.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

More specifically look for the pelicans. Following the gulls won't always take you to fish but pelicans are almost a sure thing. I prefer outgoing tide. you can also find them outside of the pass along the beach. I've caught the most within the 2nd and 3rd hour sunrise


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> More specifically look for the pelicans.



+1:thumbup:


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I may just head toward the pass and see what I can find down there. I have never taken my boat offshore so I'm a little nervous about taking it through the pass. Any suggestions on that? Incoming tide outgoing tide wind direction, etc.?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GO NOW!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Where?!!


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Usually go in the afternoon around 5-6 pm just at dusk.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What are ya'll throwing under the pelicans?


----------



## reds (Jun 11, 2012)

Swim baits and topwater plugs (supper spook jr) just a suggestion cut motor off the spook easily.


----------



## pauleneedham (Apr 4, 2011)

the 26th go between 10:30 to 1:30 
the 27th go between 11:45 to 2:15
the 28th don't go I'll be out there 
birds are your friend if you can find bait balls on your fish finder i will troll the outside of these looking for submerged reds . 
I use a jig head with 6 inch white grub 
as Far as where in the bay 
if the tide is pushing out i will start fish the bayou inlets 
if the tide is pushing in I start at 3 mile 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Good advice. Thanks. I've fished the pass plenty for reds drifting carolina rigs, but never cast under the pelicans. We'll find out...if the wind ever dies down.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The pelicans are where you want to be. See my video in the reports to see what I mean.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

This has turned out to be a very helpful thread. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

